# Bikes Direct -assembly



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I have decided to buy a SS bile from BD. What skill set is required to but their bikes together. Will I need bike specific tools?? I am trying to determine because I will have the factor the price of a LBS if I do not do it myself..


----------



## kthung (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/instructionhelp.htm

Videos are at the bottom. It'll probably need some derailleur adjustments as well. I would have the LBS take a look at it just to make sure its safe though.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

SS,, no derailleur.. Thank god...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Muaythaibike said:


> SS,, no derailleur.. Thank god...




indeed


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like the bikes come with the real wheel and break installed.. Can anybody verify that this is the case in the real world?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Muaythaibike said:


> Looks like the bikes come with the real wheel and break installed.. Can anybody verify that this is the case in the real world?


Yes. Just put the front wheel on and make sure everything is tight.

Go over the ENTIRE bike to make sure all bolts are tight and not over tightened. Only Major thing is if the BB is loose. But they are usually over torqued as well as the crank bolts.

Just adjust your brakes if need and add air to the tires and have fun!

You FINALLY bought something!


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Placing the order for the messenger on pay day... Do bikes direct bikes ever go on sale? I seem to remember at one point they have a 50 dollar rebate. or am I thinking about something else..

Like everybody has said. For $350 dollars I am getting a solid fun commuter bike...At least I hope so..


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought a BD bike 2.5 years ago...anybody capable of turning an allen wrench can do the final assembly. Anybody with a modicum of DIY nature can handle the tuning also.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I have to ask what I know is a stupid question but I just dont have any experience with SS. How do you remove the rear wheel and how do you adjust the tension of the chain. Geared bikes are adifferent story..


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

My friend has a BD bike. The only problem I found was that there was no grease on the BB threads at all. I fixed that up and the bike has been fine. If I were to buy one myself, I would tear the thing down and rebuild it all. If you have limited knowledge/experience in this area, maybe just make sure all the bolts are tight and the brakes work.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Yea, I plan to put it together and take it to the LBS for a lookover.. The bike I am buying come with a flip flop hum and a free wheel. Do you think the bike will be installed on the freewheel side or the Fixed. I hope its freewheel. Also how do I remove the rear wheel.

I'll guess, loosen the mounting bolts, slide the wheel forward creating some slack in the chain. Remove the chain from the front crank.. Instalation opp or removal.. Am I close???


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Remove the rear wheel

1. Loosen the axle bolts( you need a 15mm wrench)
2. Slide the wheel forward in the dropouts- this releases the chain tension
3. Remove chain from chainring
4. slide rear wheel out the back of the dropouts


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

I got my messenger about a month ago. It's actually sitting behind me now in my cubicle. I use it to get to and from the train station. The freewheel wasn't pre-installed on it. It's easy enough to put it on yourself though. Putting it all together was a cinch, the only thing I couldn't do was true the wheels and they were pretty bad. I don't have a truing stand so I took them to the LBS, 20 bucks later I was rolling on the bike.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

gtran,

Thanks for the feedback.. I also will be using it to get to and from the T station.. How funny..My train cost 4 bucks to just park (no way).

If you would not mind telling how to put the free wheel on I would appreciate it..

So, so far so good with the Messenger??? How does it ride?


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

It just screws onto the threads on the opposite side of the fixed cog. There's probably a tool for it, but I just wrapped a towel around the teeth and screwed it on till it bottomed out. Haven't actually ridden it with the freewheel side, I just put it on cause it would probably get lost if I didn't.

The bike itself rides fine. The levers and hoods suck, but that's comparing it to the comfort I'm used to with Ultegra stuff. Other than that, just get used to the feeling of a fixie, it's quite different a took me a couple short rides to get used to. I still forget from time to time that it's fixed and I can't freewheel.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I have some steep hills on my commute so I am going to use the freewheel. Sounds pretty easy. Take wheel off, flip it over, screw on freewheel. Is that it?

I also have 105 and Ultergra components on my road bike. I plan to chain this bike up and leave it outside all day. I heard the frame and wheel are of pretty good quality. Thanks for your help..


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Muaythaibike said:


> Yea, I plan to put it together and take it to the LBS for a lookover.. The bike I am buying come with a flip flop hum and a free wheel. Do you think the bike will be installed on the freewheel side or the Fixed. I hope its freewheel. Also how do I remove the rear wheel.
> 
> I'll guess, loosen the mounting bolts, slide the wheel forward creating some slack in the chain. Remove the chain from the front crank.. Instalation opp or removal.. Am I close???


Just as Dave Hickey says. 

To add, I would recommend getting a stubby 15 mm wrench (or 2) from Sears to put in you bag. They are nicer than the thin bike specific ones you see going cheap in bike shops.

I had minimal adjusting on my Messenger (a few yrs ago), so things can change or be on a bike-to-bike basis I'm sure. The one good thing about SS/fixed is their simplicity, so an hour of checking and tweaking is no big deal.

I have no idea of what freewheel your getting, but if you are in for the long haul, save up for the White Industries one and make the switch when the original wears out. The headset was also a must change out as well... 

All in all, for the money it is hard to beat. Enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Muaythaibike said:


> . I heard the frame and wheel are of pretty good quality.


Wheels are NOT that great. But fine for commuting. They will MOST likley need to be trued so you can ride.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> Wheels are NOT that great. But fine for commuting. They will MOST likley need to be trued so you can ride.



It looks like the wheels vary from customer to customer and I've heard both extremes regarding this. I had no trouble with my wheelset after 3+ years of use. I'm sure they are machine built wheels so the quality can vary, or the spec may have changed. It's a cheap fix though... 

BTW.. I build all my own wheels and my eventual replacements (when needed) will cost as much as this whole bike....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

The Green Hour said:


> It looks like the wheels vary from customer to customer and I've heard both extremes regarding this. I had no trouble with my wheelset after 3+ years of use. I'm sure they are machine built wheels so the quality can vary, or the spec may have changed. It's a cheap fix though...
> 
> BTW.. I build all my own wheels and my eventual replacements (when needed) will cost as much as this whole bike....




best bet would be to de-tension, retension, retrue, stress-relieve, etc. right out of the box. if needed it will often be quite obvious upon close inspection, but prob still a good idea if you want them to last


----------

